# + إختبار التفاهم بين الزوجين +



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

+ إختبار التفاهم بين الزوجين +


عزيزي الزوج ، عزيزتي الزوجة إليكما هذه المجموعة من الأسئلة ، حاولا الإجابة عليها على أن يكون كل منكما على إنفراد ، ثم قارنا إجاباتكما لتعرفا مدى تطابقها، وهل وصلتما إلى درجة كبيرة من التفاهم ؟ !


الأسئلة :

1- هل تتضايق بشدة إذا قام شريك حياتك بنقل شيء من مكانه إلى مكان آخر دون الرجوع إليك ؟ ( نعم - لا )

2- هل تنسج قصصاً في خيالك، وترتب عليها نتائــج ، وقرارات إذا وجــدت شريكك شــارداً أو صامتاً، أو ليس كعادته ؟ ( نعم - لا )

3- هل تحب أن تتصيد الأخطاء ، ونقاط ضعف شريكك، كلما بدأت المناقشات بينكما؟ ( نعم - لا )

4- هل تشعر -بينك وبين نفسك أنه كان يجب أن تتزوج شخصاً آخر ، ليفهمك أكثر ، ويتجاوب معك عاطفياً ؟ ( نعم - لا )

5- هل تراعي مشاعر شريكك ، إذا كان متعباً ، وذلك عندما يعتذر عن الخروج في نزهة كان قد وعدك بها قبلاً ؟ ( نعم - لا )

6- هل ترى أنك دائماً على حق كلما تناقشتما في أمور تخصكما ؟ ! ( نعم - لا )

7- هل تنعكس عليك الحالة النفسية لشريك حياتك إذا كان متضايقا - مهموماً، فتشعر بالعصبية ، وتظل تلاحقه - بلا هوادة - بالأسئلة لتعرف السبب ؟ (نعم - لا )

8- هل تختلفان في أشياء جوهرية يصعب الوصول فيها إلى حل وسط، مثل : ( إنجاب الأطفال - العلاقات مع الأهل - قرار بالهجرة) ؟ . (نعم - لا )

9- هل أنتما متفقان على أسلوب حياتكما الآن ، وخططكما نحو المستقبل ؟ ( نعم - لا )

10- هل ترحب بزيارات عائلة شريكك، وتربطك بهم علاقات طيبة؟ ( نعم - لا )

11- بعد مرور عدة سنوات على الزواج ، هل مازلت تُسمع زوجتك كلمات الحب ، والتدليل ( أو أقل قليلاً ) مثلما كان في أيام الخطبة وشهر العسل ؟ ( نعم - لا)

12- هل تفضلان أن تتخذا كل قراراتكما سوياً ، لأنكما تثقا في رأي بعضكما البعض ؟ (نعم - لا)

13- هل تتعامل بكل صراحة ووضوح مع شريكك ؟ (نعم - لا )

14- هل تتقاسمان المسئوليات سوياً ؟ (نعم - لا )

15- هـــل تعـــتذر لشريكك إذا صدر منك مــا يضايقه أو يهينه ؟ ( نعم - لا)

16- هل تتعامل مع الناس بنفس الطريقة التي تتعامل بها مع شريكك : ( عصبي - صبور هادئ - مبتسم ) ؟ (نعم - لا )

17- هل أنت شديد الارتباط بشريكك لدرجة بذل كل غالٍ من أجله ؟ ( نعم - لا )



الإجابات :

من 1 إلى 8 الإجابة لا !
من 9 إلى 17 الإجابة نعم !

فإذا كانت إجاباتكما تتطابق مع هذه النتيجة ، أو تختلف قليلاً ، فأنت شخص مثالي ، تُسعد شريك حياتك لدرجة كبيرة ، ثم قارن إجاباتك مع إجابات شريكك ، وتناقشا في النقاط التي اختلفتما فيها ، وأين تلتقيان ، لتصلا إلى التفاهم التام .


إذا اختلفت الإجابات بدرجة كبيرة ، فاسأل نفســك عــن السبب قبــل أن تقــارن إجاباتــك مع إجابات شريك حياتك ، ثم ابحثا معاً سبب الابتعاد ، أو الاختلاف في الآراء وفي أسلوب التفكير ، وطرق التفاهم بشأن مختلف الأمور .

ولا تعتقد أن الإنسان لا يمكنه التغيير ، بل بالعكس فكل واحد يسعى ليكون أفضل ، ليحقق السعادة لنفسه ، ولبيته ، وهذه الفرصة ستكون البداية للمحاولة .
منقول​


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ومهم اوى

وكل النقط مهمه جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسيى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

_ شكرا


للمرور


الرائع

والتشجيع

أم النور معاكم​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى 
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع  المهم

فبدون التفاهم لا بيت

ولا عيلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر للمرور الجميل جدا ,, االرب معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*مرورك أسعدنى جدا ,,, شكر ا​*


----------

